

The Rational Entrepreneur: Cognitive biases and Silicon Valley startups - Liron
http://rolfnelson.com

======
bootload
_"... Reasons to stay at three founders ..."_

One reason not to have odd number of founders where n>1 is pair-ups. When
people work in groups they tend to pair up and form dyads. Especially when
times get tough. This is a very natural and stable psychological work
configuration. An odd number of founders means someone is left out. It's no
co-incidence the most basic army formation, a brick is 2x2.

I'm wondering though, would it hold true for 2 extro and 1 introvert founder?

~~~
hallmark
How incredibly insightful and true.

From experience, I can say that in one situation where things never got ugly,
three was a great number. In another situation, pairing up to the exclusion of
one was exactly the case.

